# Legal Buds a Fake?????



## purple_chronic (May 10, 2006)

Ive been reading about these legal buds and a 30% of people say that they get you high but the other 70% (most havent smoked it) say it doesnt so i really want to try some but i want to hear what you guys say...



Check this out...
http://www.herbalsmokeshop.com/hawaiian-gold.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*Whats up. Do yourself a favor and save your funds and buy some real bud. The stuff you are talking about is crap and not worth a penny IMO. *


----------



## rasta (May 11, 2006)

Brothers Right Save Your Money


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

It's like uhmmm...kissing through a screen door...or makeing love with the sheets between you. Ya' can go through all of the motions, but the finally results just aren't the same..


----------



## Inmediusre (May 11, 2006)

If Salvia counts as a "legal high" then yah it's worth it.  It's the equivocance of a muchroom trip but it only lasts about 2 mins.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 11, 2006)

salvia sounds pretty good but is it expensive???where can i buy it???


----------



## p0ison (May 11, 2006)

You can buy salvia online as "incense" .. Its worth it if you're serious about inner-exploration. Buy as high an extract as you can find, for best results.

As for legal bud.. I've never heard anyone say it got them high.. then again, I dont know many who've tried it.

In all likelihood though, its a scam.


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter (May 12, 2006)

"Legal Buds"

Make a sticky that if it is legal and aint alchohol. I sucks. Period.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 13, 2006)

p0ison said:
			
		

> _You can buy salvia online as "incense" .. Its worth it if you're serious about inner-exploration. Buy as high an extract as you can find, for best results._
> 
> _As for legal bud.. I've never heard anyone say it got them high.. then again, I dont know many who've tried it._
> 
> _In all likelihood though, its a scam_.


 
First off...Legal Bud is wack, dont waste your time.  It gets you "buzzed" but its not THC, end point! 

Poison is right...Salvia Divinorum is definitely for those serious about "inner-exploration"...However that being said "Salvia Divinorum" should not be taken lightly because it has a serious effect. It does not last long but it can take you very far. If you are interested in this you can get very useful info here:

http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia.shtml


Salvia Divinorum is 100% legal in the USA being that it is not widely used as a "Party Drug" due to the intense effects. It is not sold as "Incense" because it is a legal herb and a member of the sage family. I have done alot of research about Salvia and if you are interested in obtaining it go to this site:

http://www.sagewisdom.org/salviashop.html

You should buy the enhanced or extracted leaves as they are more potent and require less smoking which equals less harshness. You should always use Salvia in the presence of a sober person to "babysit" you but not get involved in your trip, just to make sure you dont wander off. Hope this helps those who are interested...Peace


----------



## purple_chronic (May 13, 2006)

WOW thanx im really not even going to try those fakesss!!!


----------



## rasta (May 13, 2006)

an other one saved


----------



## Inmediusre (May 15, 2006)

Salvia is intense.  I've been experimeting with it lately.  I'm building my physce up for a big trip.  All i usually take is one hit and it hits me so hard and so fast im terrified of what another hit might do.  Haven't had the intense self exploratory trip I've been hearing about, just cause I'm being patient with the stuff.

Mostly, when the onset of the trip hits, it feels like I'm in a video game.  3d objects look more like 2d polygons.  I always have some good music in the background, and let me tell you, it's like making love to the music listening to it on Salvia.  It's a total mind trance.

Although, I'm currently taking a break from it as I'm unsure of the long term affects it might have on my brain, since no real studies have been done on Salvia.

I have the 5x extract of it, and I couldn't imagine what it owuld be like to smoke the 20x, or even the available 40x.

Bought 3grams of the 5x extract online for about 15.00.  Which is a great deal considering all u need is about 1/10-1/5 a gram.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 15, 2006)

wao... thats sounds really krazy! LOL im not sure cuz since i want to buy it with a friend that thinks he can "smoke" so i dont want nothing to happen to him...


----------



## truthxpride (May 17, 2006)

I tried salvia. I actually half like a quarter ounce of the leaves(not extract) left. The first time i did the 7x was awesome. Burst out laughing and then i got ready as fast as i could(shoes...shirt...coat) and i ran outside. By the time i ran outside i realised, "why the **** did i do this"
it was fun. 
Nowthe leaves i have, they ****. If you can't smoke refa, then i reccomend them due to there mild high like effects. It's from a company called Purple Stick(http://www.purplesticky.com) and they offer a line of salvia products. The best one which i've tried was the 80 mg 20x. It's kind of like a little hash dish you can throw in the hookah.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 18, 2006)

LOL thats krazy!!!wow....jajajaja


----------



## DillaWilla (May 18, 2006)

Whatever you do be wise and make an informed decision...Salvia Divinorum is a heavy pychadellic drug.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

I have heard that legall buds do not get you 
high and their rip offs so i stay away from them
!!! AND THEY COST MOR THEN BUD Im smellin a 
Rip OFF DONT BUY Legal Bud Protest lol


----------



## stargazer (May 18, 2006)

Your not kidding. I actually tried it also. WOW. Returned it next day. No effects!! They should tone down the advertising.


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Yeah defently


----------



## DillaWilla (May 18, 2006)

"Salvia Divinorum" is not legal "BUD's" it is actually a memeber of the sage family that has been smoked for centuries for its psychadellic effects....we kind of got off topic in this thread, no one is advertising for legal weed....Legal weed although it may give users a slight buzz does not contain any THC and therefore is not MJ and will never give you the same effects as MJ...IMHO the legal herb is a waste of $$$ for those who can get the real deal...peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Yeah well the stuff i smoke wa a ripp off !!!


----------



## skunk (May 19, 2006)

i see legal buds in high times for as little as 25$ an ounce you might be able to buy 2 grams of the real stuff for that price . but it sure the heck would be worth it as comparison.


----------



## fusible (May 19, 2006)

I tried some "Hydro Bud" from one of those sites a couple of years ago, BIG mistake. I dont know what the hell it was, but it wasn't weed! Tasted like crap and didn't do a thing, I'd rather smoke a gram of real bud over a oz of that stuff any day.


----------



## High_Life420 (May 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up. Do yourself a favor and save your funds and buy some real bud. The stuff you are talking about is crap and not worth a penny IMO. *


yea i wouldnt put money towards this crap. Buy the good shit and then you'll know which is better. I hear from my friends it doesnt even get you high b/c theres no THC just buds with no THC. Probably they put buds through a vaporizer and made bud with no THC. I don't know if this is true but I heard about it


----------



## skunk (May 20, 2006)

i was thinking more like using alcohol to make hash and selling the hash to legal countrys and selling us the leftover shit.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

Salvia is pretty nasty....I tried the 10x and It surprized the shit out of me...it was VERY Intense and almost scary..I wasnt expecting such a strong body vibe....mentally I was just confused and my vision was distorted...not like LSD or shrooms..It only lasted a couple of minutes.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 6, 2006)

hey turkey, I know what your talking about. Its name is Salvia divinorum.  Salvia is a plant that grows and it is legual to grow, buy, and sell.  But as you said it only lastes for a couple of min.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Louisiana I beleive is one state that has outlawed Salvia.

I also read you can get a longer lasting buzz by making a quid outa it and chewing it instead of smoking it.

But if its legal then the buzz is probably not that great. Stick to MJ and Shrooms is my take on all that crap.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah you can buy it in headshops where I live...one place even has hookas and you can buy it and smoke it sitting right there in the shop..they have free wifi too!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

blue lotus, damiana and others add to it and make a nice tobacco alternative, or to stretch you bud


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow I am glad to have sparked such a good topic...I felt for a while people thought I was trying to promote legal buds...but really I was talking about Salvia Divinorum .  I experimented with it numerous times, never in a party atmosphere and more on a spiritual level, but needless to say it was INTENSE!  I used it in a calm environment with a watcher, some good incense, and of course music provided by one of my favorite pyschedelic/spiritual groups..."Dead Can Dance"!  I experienced more in 3-5 minutes that at anytime on "LSD" or "Shrooms".  Anyhow, I really only chill with some kind herb nowadays, so if you experiment with Salvia do it wisely ...Peace Out


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

FYI... I cant take credit for starting the topic because Inmediusre did, but it did turn out be a great topic....Spreading Knowledge...it's a great thing!  Peace Out!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

sally d is nice, there are a few herbals that are quite interesting, but not a substitute.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 14, 2006)

The only time I saw those fake buds, I smelled them and they smelled like shit. And I'm not smoking anything that smells like that I prefer the skunky smell!!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 14, 2006)

herbal blends and "legal buds" are totally diff.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 29, 2006)

salvia divinorum ...bought it once..i have about 2 grams of it....it is sooooooooooo god damn powerful that those two grams are going to last me about a year... i will only do it once every few months...it is so powerful it makes you have a cold sweat...it makes you feel like your body is made of metal...its very metallic.. i know that sounds weird...anyway..you are in another time  without time...you experience timelessness for about 2 minutes ...another thing..if you really want to trip...take a big hit hold it in and look at yourself in the mirror..in about 15 seconds it'll freak your shit out big time.....like i've read on this thread "for those who are into deep inner exploration"...not for the weak..you need to be very secure psychologically to handle this herb...and ofcourse someone is proabably going to post after this that i'm wrong and it doesn't do anything to you...i'm sure they've never tried it.and if they had they were doing it wrong or not a big enough bowl..salvia is a very serious drug..


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 29, 2006)

You are 100% accurate Ross good post!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 30, 2006)

> ...it makes you feel like your body is made of metal...its very metallic.. i know that sounds weird...


I know Exactly what you mean...I posted somewhere else on this board that it made me feel like a robot..haha


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 30, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I know Exactly what you mean...I posted somewhere else on this board that it made me feel like a robot..haha


 
I felt like I was in a video game, with polygons and brightly colored squars were everywhere.  Just patterns moving on the ceiling, like the scrolling text in NYC.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 30, 2006)

It usually gives things a melting look for me


----------

